# duck kill with a catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a duck i shot with a gamekeeper catapult using a 12mm lead ball

http://www.youtube.com/user/OLDMANSBALLBAG?feature=mhum#p/u/4/TROxmz764OM


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

your a great shot john how do those mallards tast\?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that never suffered ha ha, it should have ducked, i love duck, but sadly all the ducks near me are in the parks, good shooting, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Now that never suffered ha ha, it should have ducked, i love duck, but sadly all the ducks near me are in the parks, good shooting, jeff


hahaha, thats what a set of gamekeeper bands do with 12mm lead balls, and yes it did taste very good, luckily my girlfriend works in a top resturaunt and knows how to preper them


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I've seen that video several times already and as Jeff says "it should have ducked". That's a good one!

I enjoy your videos and also like your Falcon slingshot though I'm not a big Thera-bands guy.

Take care and keep those videos coming.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, killer shot! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice work John


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW! Amazing shot to the back of the head.

I love duck.


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

i love duck too. in my place, it's hard to catch a wild duck even using an airgun


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

very clean deliberate shot. what distance was it made?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

drgreen said:


> very clean deliberate shot. what distance was it made?


it was probaly 10m - 15m, thanks


----------

